# Problema circuito de control de potencia por PC



## The_parroux (May 23, 2007)

HOLA A TODOS.

estoy implementando el proyecto de control por puerto paralelo.
mi intensión es utilizarlo para manejar luces de disco.

el circuito ya esta armado tal y como se muestra en la imagen:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/circuito2_938.gif

el porblema es que aunque el puerto este mandando un cero o este apagado.

el triac esta dejando pasar corriente pero muy poca, pues al activar la salida del puerto, el triac deja pasar los 110v completos.

que debo hacer?


de antemano gracias.


----------



## Elvic (May 23, 2007)

saludos
The_parroux

podría ser problema en el opto-acoplador que utilizas trata de cambiarlo por un con salida triac como el MOC3011 o el MOC3040 (cruce por cero).

podría ser que el transistor de opto-acoplador que utilizas no entre en corte completamente y por eso se dispare la compuerta del triac(bta16600b ) que usas.


suerT


----------



## The_parroux (May 23, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el consejo.

voy de una a probarlo.


----------

